# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Globalpolicy.AI

## Airicist

globalpolicy.ai

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial intelligence – a new portal to promote global cooperation launched with eight international organisations"

September 14, 2021

----------

